
Tinder Lets Known Sex Offenders Use the App. It’s Not the Only One - lewisflude
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/hillaryflynn/tinder-lets-known-sex-offenders-use-the-app-its-not-the
======
pmdulaney
I'm not a lawyer but it seems to me that any presumption that they were
filtering out the creeps would make them subject to legal action if they let
one through who ended up attacking someone. Thorny problem.

